# 91, Cancer Survivor, and Record Breaker



## Northerner (May 21, 2015)

When Harriette Thompson began her Sunday jog, the San Diego temperature barely pushed 60 degrees. The time was 6:15 a.m. The sky was gray. Cloud-cover blocked the sun.

More than seven hours later, the sun now baking the pavement, the temperature pushing 76, Thompson descended downtown’s 13th Avenue. Her walking gait leaned decidedly to the left. Then she began jogging. And the few remaining spectators, volunteers and runners from the Suja Rock ‘n’ Roll San Diego Marathon started cheering.

“All right, Harriette!” someone screamed.

Upon crossing the finish line, Thompson was surrounded, first by medical personnel, then a gaggle of TV and still photographers. Writers circled, toting pens, notebooks and recorders.

http://womensrunning.competitor.com/2014/06/inspiration/91-cancer-survivor-and-record-breaker_25391

Never too old!


----------



## HOBIE (May 23, 2015)

A brilliant Lady. Good read


----------

